# FSA Crank with a Campy group?



## Golfguy

Does anyone have any experience using an FSA crankset with a Campy group? When I put my bike together I got a good deal on a Mirage crankset, but I'm finding I don't care for the looks of it. I really like the looks of some of the FSA cranks and wondered if it would shift OK with a Campy FD. Has anybody done this?


----------



## orange_julius

Golfguy said:


> Does anyone have any experience using an FSA crankset with a Campy group? When I put my bike together I got a good deal on a Mirage crankset, but I'm finding I don't care for the looks of it. I really like the looks of some of the FSA cranks and wondered if it would shift OK with a Campy FD. Has anybody done this?


I ran an FSA SL-K with '07 Centaur and an FSA Compact Pro with '04 Chorus without problems. Other than loosening bolt on the FSA Compact Pro that is, which FSA solved by sending me a steel version.


----------



## Golfguy

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## chas0039

My Ridley came with a Campy drivetrain and an FSA crank and before I swapped it out for an old fashioned Centaur, it worked like a charm. From what I have read here, the front gear spacing variation between Campy and Shimano doesn't seem to be a problem with Campy FDs, at least with doubles.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Golfguy said:


> Does anyone have any experience using an FSA crankset with a Campy group? When I put my bike together I got a good deal on a Mirage crankset, but I'm finding I don't care for the looks of it. I really like the looks of some of the FSA cranks and wondered if it would shift OK with a Campy FD. Has anybody done this?


Sure - I have a Carbon Pro compact. They work (even flat chain rings worked and it's not that bad) but the pins and ramps aren't as pronounced as Campagnolo/Shimano and they don't shift quite as smoothly.


----------



## KM1.8T

I am also running FSA SL-K's on two of my bikes, one Centaur 10 and one Record 10, no problems.


----------



## zamboni

My Cannondale team bike came with FSA rings Si crank and had no problem with SR11.


----------



## cs1

orange_julius said:


> I ran an FSA SL-K with '07 Centaur and an FSA Compact Pro with '04 Chorus without problems. Other than loosening bolt on the FSA Compact Pro that is, which FSA solved by sending me a steel version.


While I think FSA cranks are reasonably priced and look nice, the left crank arm problem scares me. Doing an online search there's a million pages, exaggeration, of problems with the left crank arm coming loose. DO their new cranks come retrofitted with the new bolts?


----------



## orange_julius

cs1 said:


> While I think FSA cranks are reasonably priced and look nice, the left crank arm problem scares me. Doing an online search there's a million pages, exaggeration, of problems with the left crank arm coming loose. DO their new cranks come retrofitted with the new bolts?


Send FSA an email. When I had this issue in 2004-2005 they were very responsive. Yes, it's a very common problem, I hope they've fixed it in newer versions.


----------



## cs1

orange_julius said:


> Send FSA an email. When I had this issue in 2004-2005 they were very responsive. Yes, it's a very common problem, I hope they've fixed it in newer versions.


That's the only bad thing about the FSA cranksets.


----------



## Lookbiker

Running SR 11 with FSA K-force light crank (with Rotor Q-rings) with no problems.


----------



## Golfguy

Got an FSA SLK-Light with the Mega-Exo bottome bracket and installed it Saturday. I expected the left crank arm to just slide onto the crank axle, but it seemed to have a friction fit, and I had to use the crank bolt to push it onto the axle to compress the wave washer. Is this normal?


----------



## T-Dog

I tore my FSA cranks to shreds. I'll never use them again.


----------

